# Difficult to close Hab door in direct sunlight



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone else suffer from this? It appears that on my A-T Comanche, when the hab door side is in direct sunlight, the metal door swells and becomes a bit of a sod to open/close. It has been adjusted but nothing seems to solve the problem. When not in direct sunlight it's not an issue: it fits well.

The dealer says they all do that...but I didn't notice it on any of my previous MH's tbh.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you got much of a gap down the hinge side Graham?


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Does anyone else suffer from this? It appears that on my A-T Comanche, when the hab door side is in direct sunlight, the metal door swells and becomes a bit of a sod to open/close. It has been adjusted but nothing seems to solve the problem. When not in direct sunlight it's not an issue: it fits well.
> 
> The dealer says they all do that...but I didn't notice it on any of my previous MH's tbh.


Our AT Savannah suffers similar however only slightly more of a push \ pull rather than "a bit of a sod".🙂


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> Have you got much of a gap down the hinge side Graham?


Not unduly Dick. I'd say it is larger than the other side but not by much (a mm or two perhaps).


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Gellyneck said:


> Our AT Savannah suffers similar however only slightly more of a push \ pull rather than "a bit of a sod".🙂


Perhaps more of a push and pull for me too but Mrs GMJ struggles a bit with it


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Years ago I had the same problem with my Hymer in hot weather. It had expanded so that when opened it would catch and unclip the fly screen that was leading to damage. 

In the end I took it off (on the old police police campsite in Tavera) and found that there were shims under the hinges. Chucked a couple and it was fine.

As a temporary solution I would try silicon (mould release spray) available in any brico and apply where it sticks.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Dick

Luckily we have the wind out canopy out so the door is in shade but I'll bear it in mind (I carry silicone spray anyway as it's useful for a few things).


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We've had the same with our last three moho's (Bailey 79-4i, Bailey 745 and Tribute 625 working backwards), all have suffered from this fault when in direct sunlight, the doors on the Bailey are made by Dometic and are metal skinned, I suspect the Tribute was similar. I'm guessing it's down to the different expansion properties of the shell vs the door, one expands at a different rate compared to the other, if I was to hazard a guess, I'd suspect the door itself is the culprit.

I've found the trick with the Bailey's has been to lift the door whilst trying to open it rather than using BF&I, unfortunately the Wonderful Mrs Wez being petite finds this difficult which means I get called upon to do the job for her.


----------

